# Cuts of Beef in Arabic



## ArabRose

I have gone to Gourmet and Carrefour and found that meat is really expensive. Am thinking of buying meat from the local butcher but due to my limited Arabic, I am not able to tell him what I want. Can anyone tell me what are the following cuts of beef in Arabic?

sirloin 
tenderloin
chuck
ground beef

Thanks.


----------



## NZCowboy

Local butcher (gazzar), meat is cut differently to the West. Chunks of meat are simply hacked off the carcass, with little regard to the cut. There is little price difference between cuts. 
I have found as the carcass is hanging there outside the shop, just point to the cut of meat you want. For sirlion indicate that you want the saddle(back strap), they will hack a piece off complete with ribs. Just take it home and bone it out and slice into steaks. Don't let the gazzar chop it, as this cut is usually stewed!!
beef laHma kandooz
lamd laHma dani
mince lahma mafrooma
steak filay
veal bitillo
Quality of local meat is poor, usually tough, strongly flavoured and doesn't keep well(use it straight away). As all animals are left as entires, males are slaughtered to young, to get decent western cuts. Bigger carcasses are usually unwanted breeding stock (old cow)... tough!


----------



## ArabRose

Yucks! Your description is really awful! I think I may give local butcher a miss! Thanks for the info anyway.


----------



## MaidenScotland

You get what you pay for here.
Personally I would rather pay more and have meat that has not been hanging in the street open to flies, pollution and the brushing of customers shoulders as they walk past.
Gourmet sells Australian beef that has been butchered under hygienic conditions(think mad cow disease) and has flavour. I eat local chicken but I am wary of the meat.


----------



## khater

one really good gazar (butcher)is alwaraky in sudan st in mohandseen clean meat try the diff veal cuts its amazing


----------



## adokhan

Hi there, just a quick comment about the local meat vs. carrefour (or any supermarket for that matter). I have been going to a local butcher for the past two years and not once have I had a problem with the meat I've bought. Yes, on occasion there's a huge carcass hanging just outside, but those cuts are still covered in a layer of fat which is cut off when you buy it; that layer of fat essentially protects the meat from the pollution, flies, people, etc. Also, so you're aware, I've tried the meat from the supermarket, carrefour included, and have found it spotted or totally black/green the following day. That has never happened to my local meat, even if I keep it out for a day in a marinade...it's never, ever turned colors on me. 
Give the local guy a try, you'll probably be happily surprised. The meat isn't any tougher and it has lots of flavor!!


----------



## ulasata

Definitely MaidenScotland is right! 

In Egypt when the matter is food buy the most expensive one because of mentioned hygiene problems. 
Also i could not find the tasty meat even in best places. Local butchers seem dirty and i was afraid to try them therefore bought from Carrefour but could not find the taste i was looking for.

Also most of the animals seem sick and eats garbage which is probably affecting the quality.

If anybody knows a butcher selling clean&delicious meat in Maadi i will be glad to learn...(will try Gourmet)



adokhan said:


> Hi there, just a quick comment about the local meat vs. carrefour (or any supermarket for that matter). I have been going to a local butcher for the past two years and not once have I had a problem with the meat I've bought. Yes, on occasion there's a huge carcass hanging just outside, but those cuts are still covered in a layer of fat which is cut off when you buy it; that layer of fat essentially protects the meat from the pollution, flies, people, etc. Also, so you're aware, I've tried the meat from the supermarket, carrefour included, and have found it spotted or totally black/green the following day. That has never happened to my local meat, even if I keep it out for a day in a marinade...it's never, ever turned colors on me.
> Give the local guy a try, you'll probably be happily surprised. The meat isn't any tougher and it has lots of flavor!!


----------



## adokhan

ulasata - yes, there's a great butcher off of Moustafa Kamel...parallel to Rd. 9 and across from Metro (supermarket). The butcher is across the street from Metro, down the stairs next to the Wadi Foods shop...it's run by an older gentleman & a handful of younger guys...I've been buying meat from him for two years and have never encountered a problem...his establishment is clean, half of the time I'm there, they're cleaning it. Another bonus, the meat is refrigerated and visible when you walk in.


----------



## ulasata

Perfect! just bought some meat from Gourmet today. The place is very clean staff is friendly. Till now i have not cooked but it seems tasty.

However the butcher you mentioned seems vey close to my home, more easy to reach. Definitely will give a try.

Thanks for the information and clear direction.



adokhan said:


> ulasata - yes, there's a great butcher off of Moustafa Kamel...parallel to Rd. 9 and across from Metro (supermarket). The butcher is across the street from Metro, down the stairs next to the Wadi Foods shop...it's run by an older gentleman & a handful of younger guys...I've been buying meat from him for two years and have never encountered a problem...his establishment is clean, half of the time I'm there, they're cleaning it. Another bonus, the meat is refrigerated and visible when you walk in.


----------



## jemiljan

Sorry to pick up on an old thread, but I've ordered beef from Gourmet many times, and it's almost always excellent, but expensive. Sales are best.

Yesterday, I noticed a new place call Digla Meat on St. 250. Stopped in and they seem to know a wider range of cuts for a decent price. Anyone else tried their products? I already had food to prepare, so I haven't bought anything yet.


----------



## habibegypt

imported beef is better specially the Brazilian .


----------

